# Suche guten Anbieter



## phex-nation (11. Oktober 2004)

Hiho Leutz,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einen guten Webspace-Anbiter und hab den hier gefunden ==> http://www.extrem-hosting.de/html/web350.php 
Doch irgendwie muss doch ein Haken bei diesem Anbiter sein. Könntet ihr euch das vielleicht mal ansehen den ich will nichts falsches machen,
danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Oktober 2004)

Mmmh....

warum soll da unbedingt ein Haken sein?
5€ ist für das Gebotene nicht aussergewöhnlich wenig...

Ein paar Meinungen zu dem Provider gibts bei webhostlist

Das Einzige, was mich da vielleicht vorsichtig sein lassen würde, ist die Tatsache, dass die Firma erst seit Kurzem auf dem Markt zu sein scheint... aber irgendwann muss man ja schliesslich einsteigen.


----------



## phex-nation (12. Oktober 2004)

Bei webhostlist schreiben die meisten überwiegend prositiv. Die Seite ist ja sehr praktisch die sollte ich mir merken


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Oktober 2004)

Da Google auch nix Negatives über diesen Anbieter ausspuckt, gibt es anscheinend nix Negatives darüber zu sagen.  Trau dich einfach und gib ihnen eine Chance


----------

